# Briggs troubles



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok long story but here is a over view. I am working on a briggs motor that has tryed to start straight gas so for starters here is what I did. Took the tank off the rider emptied it the put in some heat and and blew it out. let it dry over night till dry. Blew out the gas lines took the carb off and cleaned it. replaced the breather and emptied the oil since it had water in it due to tring to start it for so long on straight water. 


Ok so here is the issue it was tore down mid yard in the dark I am looking for someone that knows about the fuel solenoid and the break down of this carb since as it stands I could be mssing spacer. It run but as it is on fulll choke but the choke plate moves freely. and works properly. when it does run I can unhook the wire to the solenoid and it will rev up then untill it dies at this time it still spits some black out of the exhaust. I am experienced enough to do mst job besides a total rebuild. The reason I say it may be missing a gasket it there is only one rubber oring tht is in place from the solenoid to the fuel pickup inside of the bowl. And the briggs site doesnt show enough for me to realize if it has more. The model is a 40H777-0241-e1
I am lost on this one. The solenoid clicks when pluged in and unpluged. I am guessing that this mean it works. please Help I am lost any leads will be great helpful. Thankyou Dave from WI


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it will only run with the choke, then the carburetor still has an issue. 

You should be able to locate a service manual that will cover your engine here:

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Briggs & Stratton Service and Repair Manuals Spec Charts/


----------



## buck53545 (Jun 12, 2010)

wont run with choke on and will run rough and smoke with choke off like it is being given to much fuel. I may take a compression test on the cyclenders to see if maybe one is washed and it is flooding the one that is left. I dont know still at a loss. Thankyou for the reply


----------

